# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  njerzit dhe kujtimet flasin!

## inc-seo

stafi me Vjen keq nese postoj ne vend te gabuar kete Video
por jan rrefim rrenqethse!

http://seec0m.altervista.org/njerzit...in-dokumentar/

----------

